# James bond rolex submariner for auction !



## blessthisstuff (Mar 10, 2011)

This is your chance to own a piece of 007 memorabilia. Christie´s will be auctioning the genuine legendary 
watch worn by Roger Moore on the movie Live and Let Die! The watch is a Rolex 5513 Submariner and is complete 
with Hyper Intensified Magnetic Field Generator & Buzz Saw Bezel as featured in the movie. The auction will 
take place on 14th of November and should go for $230,000 - $450,000. more »


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would like to own it, but haven't got that sort of money, unfortunately.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## david smith (Oct 25, 2011)

i thought james bond only weared omega seamaster, hahahaha~ there were rolex too.
"Rolex 5513 Submariner" is so nice and "man", I do want it, but yes, i need that sort of money first...lol~


----------



## nguoibatdau (Oct 18, 2011)

Incredible price for a watch ). But It is a watch valuable for collectors ).


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

"should go for $230,000 – $450,000" 
That better be with a full set of links, and can we get them to throw in a Nato strap too?


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't like the watch or the Bond who wore it.


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

^rough!! Personally, love the watch. Love Roger Moore. What a price; and for such a neat piece of (wearable) movie memorabilia.


----------

